# E ce sto pure io



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2012)

non potevo mancare!!! Dove si brinda?


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Da giannino


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Ueee Amico livornese


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Herb


----------

